# RP world



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2009)

For all characters, Original characters aloud, here's the story.
The list of players will start here:
AlexandraDragon: Daisuke Souo 
PM me if you wanna join.
     Setting: Sarunohi village
 The Village is burning down. Many are trying to save it, will help ever come?


----------

